# Is Instacart worth it?



## Ubergoober6 (Sep 27, 2017)

I looked up side gigs similar to Uber, and came across something called "Instacart" where you grocery shop for people and deliver them to their houses. I'm tempted to join but I would like to know what the experience is like.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You might be able to buy one of these after two weeks if you do Instacart. That ship sailed over a year ago. They cut pay and hours so much that even if you manage to get a shift you won't get many orders & so the pay is laughable at this point.


----------



## Brewsster (Oct 3, 2017)

I signed up a few months ago to try it out. I had a crappy experience...

You sign up to work in zones but the truth is you may end up having to do the shopping at a place that's really far away from your home...

You have to wait for an approval from the customer if you need to refund or exchange an item, and who knows how long it will take for them to reply...

You have to do the shopping and delivery within a specified time...

The only good thing is the hourly guarantee (at least where I'm from) which is $12/hr.


----------

